# Low pressures good charge



## Duder01 (May 23, 2013)

Got a residential a/c at work having trouble with its a couple yrs old 410 unit. It's running low pressures 90/240, 10 degrees SH at evap outlet, 6 degrees subcooling, clean air filter no returns blocked(lots of return grills), fan in high speed, clean coils, recovered and weighed charge was bang on, 20 ft line run (tried adding a couple ozs more had no change) txv, when furnace door removed only gets up to 115 suction pressure, 1800 sq ft house with walkout 3.5 ton unit, haven't checked for a temp drop accros factory drier but if that ain't my problem idk what direction to go in.....ideas?


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you please let me know what is the fact that the motor's output torque is defined


----------

